
Stopping Unsolicited Mail, Phone Calls, and Email - fossuser
https://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0262-stopping-unsolicited-mail-phone-calls-and-email
======
fossuser
I was poking around opt out related options for direct mail, credit card
offers, etc. and found this which is something I don't think a lot of people
know about (particularly the ability to limit direct mail).

For those in California there's also the CCPA:
[https://caprivacy.github.io/caprivacy/](https://caprivacy.github.io/caprivacy/)

There are also these two options:

\- [https://joindeleteme.com/](https://joindeleteme.com/) (I've heard positive
things from a friend, but haven't used them).

\- Contrary opinion here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/3q0cfz/thinking_ab...](https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/3q0cfz/thinking_about_signing_up_for_safe_shepherd_to/cwb0owe/)

This is mostly US focused because we don't have the GDPR.

~~~
fossuser
This company actually seems to be the most thorough:
[https://www.privacyduck.com/](https://www.privacyduck.com/)

